# BumRun at HI



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I figured it was time we had one. 
Weekend of Aug 12-13 
Base camp will probably be somewhere east of the piers and west of the nude beach.
Everyone is invited.




Mods: please make this a sticky.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

*blink*


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Man I hope that I can make this thing. For the last several years work or family emergency has came up and I could not attend. Thanks to all that posted pictures of the last events. It not as good as being there but helps soften the missed oppurtuinity to be with great people. 

See you on the sand.


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

I thought Beachbum said the Bumruns were over? or is this something new that Bum is having?


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have been to that beach and that has to be one of the nastiest beaches on the gulfcoast. Why would you have the Bumrun there. Most people that live in Corpus and Padre would come down to High Island and laugh. It is like fishing from a bayou. Better be packing after dark on that beach people. Not a safe place at all.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

*serial!*

On Bum's old site I remember reading about people on PI packing heat as well--there was quite a set-to about it (not to resurrect ugly memories). HI has great fishing, which is the primary reason people go, and is certainly safer than Galveston or (sometimes) Quintana. Usually less of a weed-risk than much of the coast, too. Relax, and don't mess with East Texas.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

edit: off topic. Sorry Bill.


Those dates look good to me so far. Keep us updated if anything changes.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Dates look good for me, will try to make the trip and maybe we won't have the marsh fires like last year.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=31138&page=1&pp=10&highlight=bumrun


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

serial9 said:


> I have been to that beach and that has to be one of the nastiest beaches on the gulfcoast. Why would you have the Bumrun there. Most people that live in Corpus and Padre would come down to High Island and laugh. It is like fishing from a bayou. Better be packing after dark on that beach people. Not a safe place at all.


HI ain't the prettiest beach in Texas for [email protected] sure. BUT you catch more fish at HI than anywhere else in Texas.
As for safety, HI is much safer than PINS. HI has very little if any drug traffic and I have yet to see any illegal ******** walking up the beach to get to Louisiana. At PINS dope runners are a common occurrence and illegal aliens will [email protected] will run over you. Last time I was at PINS I saw 6 in one bunch.
BTW: I haven't heard of any running gun battles taking place at HI. I do know of one that lasted about 40 miles on PINS. All the guy that told me about it was doing, was looking around that morning. He saw some dopers unloading a boat and they chased him off the beach. He finally ran off into the dunes somewhere south of the blacktop and the dopers went on by. He said he lost count of how many shots were fired at him or how many him and his party fired back. I saw 3 bullet holes in his truck, that were supposed to have happened in that battle.
About the only real problem at HI is the nudist. They generally stay 3 to 4 miles east of the barricades and don't bother anyone unless they are bothered. PINS has its share of nudist too.
As far as David Williams having any thing to do with the BumRuns. He don't, but he is welcome to come fish with us. David uses the name Beach Bum, but so do a lot of other people. Some for a lot longer than he has, so that don't give him exclusive rights to it. 
David didn't start the BumRuns either. Granted it was done on his old site, but Artie Hebert and Rob Shockley(Tygershark) were the ones that started the runs. David just kind of got pushed along by the stampede of people that thought it was a great idea.
The first BumRun was held in June of 01 at PINS and a second one was planned for Gorda in October of 01. I missed that first PINS run and didn't want to wait until October for the next one, so I got one organized for HI in August of 01. David was off for a cruise on the research ship Oregon(I believe thats the name) at the time and didn't have anything to do with the first HI BumRun.
Of all the beaches where a BumRun has been held, HI in August is the only one that has happened every year. The DrumRun at Sea Rim has also be every year. There hasn't been a Gorda run in 2 years and the PINS run didn't happen last year.

As for the people in Corpus laughing when they see HI, yep they do, until they start catching fish. Then they start making plans to come back.

serial9, I'm going to issue you a personal invitation to come fish with us. If you take me up on it, you will be more than welcome. If you don't want to take me up on it, then take note of the mistletoe attached to my shirt tail and act accordingly.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

well put bill. LMAO.....

Any hurricanes coming in that weekend?


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

well put GD, the beaches are nice looking the farther south you go, BUT. when it comes down to catching fish i'll always head for Mcfaddin (Searim).


----------



## serial9 (Sep 11, 2005)

yadda, yadda, yadda, Gundoctor. Hi-Island is still a ghetto.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*If you are a friend, you forgot your smileys*

if you are serious, take it down the highway cuz you are out of line


serial9 said:


> yadda, yadda, yadda, Gundoctor. Hi-Island is still a ghetto.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Hey Cereal,

Have you ever even fished High Island? I have yet to see a fishing report from you about High Island. How can you bad mouth a place it seems that you have never been to?


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

serial9 said:


> I thought Beachbum said the Bumruns were over? or is this something new that Bum is having?


This is something Gundoctor is doing on his own even though I have my website up and running again. I say go for it. For that want to fish it, I am sure they will have fun.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

BeachBumCSF said:


> This is something Gundoctor is doing on his own even though I have my website up and running again. I say go for it. For that want to fish it, I am sure they will have fun.


Thanks Bum, and I mean it when I said you were invited to come fish with us. That also includes any and all of the posters from your old or new sites.

BTW: I ain't exactly alone in getting this together. A few of the old crew have been asking when and if it was going to happen. So I answered them.
As for fun. There ain't nothing a bunch of people can do on the beach with their clothes on, that is more fun than a BumRun.

As for whats the most fun on the beach with a bunch of naked people, you'll have to ask the nudist. I DON'T WANT TO KNOW. ROTFLMRNAOTIH


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hell, Id like to make it just so I can sit on the tailgate and shoot the bull with ya again Doc.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

BWH, Clean out your Pms. Guy


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Hell, Id like to make it just so I can sit on the tailgate and shoot the bull with ya again Doc.


Then be there. I enjoy a good bull session as much as anyone.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> Then be there. I enjoy a good bull session as much as anyone.


Might havta, man you told me tons about San Antonio I didnt know/wasnt around yet, that was cool. And trust me people, when I say Doc know his guns.........HE KNOWS HIS GUNS. The date allows for some planning to be done.


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

GD dates good for me. Such a wonderful use of words. LMAO 
Reel


----------



## seatrout (May 23, 2004)

I havent been to a bumrun yet but will try hard to be there.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*BumRun '06*

I'm planning on getting a group from the Highlands/Baytown area to go with me...
This is my second BumRun, missed last yr due to work...I really enjoyed the one in
'04, Plus we caught some fish...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

What is a bum run?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Bum Run "Defined"*

The "Bum Run" is an informal get together by "2coolers" mostly from the "Shark Board.
We get to gather along the High Island beach area...the area of the SH 124 and Sh 87
intersection [plus or minus 2 or 3 miles]....It is a family type of get together...maybe 
as many as 40 to 60 individuals...We Fish, Eat and Fellowship with our favorite beverage.
I have not seen any "Drunks". We pick each other brains for "Stories and Tips" about
fishing and general life subjects. There is generally an optional Pool for the 'biggest shark'
Some will show up on Friday night and be there thur Sunday. Most don't stay that long. 
It is a great time that we have together...If you would like "Come on Down" We would
love to meet you and yours...
Mustad7731
Jackie
Anybody want so add or contridict me go for it....
Jackie


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

The only thing I'll add is that its not limited to 2coolers. Anybody is invited, even people from other boards.LOL
The first BumRun was started by Artie Hebert and Rob Shockley(Tygershark) on Beach Bum's old CSF board back in June of 01. That was so much fun that it has continued since. There will be BumRuns on other beaches at different times of the year, but HI in August has been a tradition since August of 01.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Well guys I think I'm going to be able swing the Bum Run this year.. this will be my first one, it's kinda hard for me to take the weekends off being in the marina biz.. but as of right now I have put in for vacation time and schedule to be off that weekend off, 
I really look forward to it ,


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm gonna go! I'm new to sharking and salt water fishing. I'm an experienced fisherman but haven't been fishing salt water but about 5-6 times. Definately a learning experience everytime I go. Hopefully we will all catch a monster shark. I can't wait! 

On another note, I have a pair of penn 309's on 6 foot medium catfishing rods. Should I get longer and more stout rods for the trip?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Bring what you got and "make do" that weekend. Then you can see different rigs in action and decide what you want. That will save you the waste of buying the wrong rig. 
What I or anyone else recommends, may or may not be what you want.

BTW: While a 309 Penn by far ain't my first choice in shark reels, I've seen a lot of 309s put a lot of good sized fish on the sand in the last 33 years.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Fun times, cold beer, and biggest shark pot*

Allright, allright, allright... the weather is looking GOOD for this weekend.

Buckeye, hope you are there this weekend to claim the remainder of the 2004 carryover pot that you won last year.

GunDoc, who is in charge of the biggest shark pot money this year? It is time for me to reclaim the crown. Another 7'+ lemon should do the trick. :biggrin:

see ya'll on the sand,
Willbo


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

willbo said:


> Allright, allright, allright... the weather is looking GOOD for this weekend.
> 
> Buckeye, hope you are there this weekend to claim the remainder of the 2004 carryover pot that you won last year.
> 
> ...


The job is open to anybody that every one thinks is honest and won't sit on the money for a year LMAO. Wait, that was 2 years wasn't it.
Artie is supposed to be there, so give the money to him, another good candidate would be Dolphin Girl, if Taylor lets her come to the beach.
Willbo, I hope you get another 7ft lemon. Just so it can come up about 2ft short to the one I catch. I hope I get some pics this time.
Been a long time since I laid eyes on you my friend.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

can someone give me directions to HI from Winnie? I ussually goto Crystal Beach but am not sure on how to get to the Bum Run. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

i have been fishing in between the piers heavy this summer so far!! I still havnt officially met anyone from the board yet, but i would like to. im gonna try to be there at least one day. Just curious if the base camp location has been set up?? ill be in a 92 green stepside ext cab chevy loaded down with rods and a canoe!! hope to see yal there

TREB


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Take 124 south until it dead ends. That is the HI beach. The old pier is a little ways to the right on HWY 87. Just a few hundred yards from the HWY 87 and 124 intersection to the right (on 87) is a beach entrance. Sounds like that will be pretty close to the center of activities.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

*Directions To Bumrun @ Hi*

Hey gundoctor, let me know if these directions are correct....

quote from gundoctor
"Base camp will probably be somewhere east of the piers and west of the nude beach."


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Whats the water look like at Hi this week? I was there last week and it wa pretty nasty with weed and not fishable. It seemed to get a little better the farther I traveled towards Rollover/Boliver. 
Count me in either way.. I would love some pointers from some of you guys..

Wade


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

rod dawg said:


> Hey gundoctor, let me know if these directions are correct....[/size




Base Camp will be somewhere around where I put the red X on your pic,


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Awesome*



rod dawg said:


>


Good God, man! How much did you have to pay NASA to get your own personal satellite imagery of the Gulf Coast? :rotfl:

Willbo


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Its called Google Earth, its awesome mapping and viewing software  and its FREEEEEEEE

Here's SLP


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

water sure looks good on the cams!!!! anyone get any reliable weed reports yet?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

it dont look like im going to make it after all. I hope yall have a great weekend and land some nice fish.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Is there anywhere down there I can rent a kayak?


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*????*

Don't worry about that Steve. LOL LOL There will be plenty people willing to let you try theirs. Will be a good opportunity to see how you like different lmodels.
I drive a 94 white Suburban, have a Ocean kayak Drifter, stop and try it out. Only cost you one bait drop. LOL


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

See everyone there! I have a 3.5-4 hour drive so I'll be there sometime tonight. I'll be in a ext cab Mazda B3000 with a custom rod rack and lights. Everyone traveling please be safe and have fun !!!


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

lol, thank you! I'll be looking out for you



big lou said:


> Don't worry about that Steve. LOL LOL There will be plenty people willing to let you try theirs. Will be a good opportunity to see how you like different lmodels.
> I drive a 94 white Suburban, have a Ocean kayak Drifter, stop and try it out. Only cost you one bait drop. LOL


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

All 10 rods restrung! man my 4 arms hurt! truck loaded down with canoe (i should look into getting a yak!! LOL) and im ready to roll out at 4:30am! hope to meet all of yal! we will be in a 92 green chevy! drive safe!
Treb


----------

